# Beatles Yellow Submarine Krate on Ebay



## fatmatt (Dec 14, 2016)

Howdy all,
This is my listing on ebay for a new in box 1999 Yellow Submarine stingray. I own a small bike shop and picked this up from a customer in trade. Any thoughts, opinions?

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=232175045246


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 15, 2016)

The one from the Ringo Starr sale went just over $4000. I think this has more appeal as a Beatles collectible than to a bicycle collector. It would have been interesting if you would have run this as a regular auction to see where the final bid ended. GLWTS


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 15, 2016)

we like pics...


----------



## bricycle (Dec 15, 2016)

Welcome to the CABE!!!


----------



## mikecuda (May 13, 2021)

fatmatt said:


> Howdy all,
> This is my listing on ebay for a new in box 1999 Yellow Submarine stingray. I own a small bike shop and picked this up from a customer in trade. Any thoughts, opinions?
> 
> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=232175045246
> View attachment 626526



If you still have it, I'm interested in buying it.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 13, 2021)

mikecuda said:


> If you still have it, I'm interested in buying it.



Mike Fatmatt hasn’t been on here in over four years! V/r Shawn


----------



## mikecuda (May 13, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Mike Fatmatt hasn’t been on here in over four years! V/r Shawn



Ok.  Still looking for the bike.


----------



## mikecuda (May 15, 2021)

I want to buy a Beatles Yellow submarine bicycle.  I'm in PA.  What's out there.  I do pay a finders fee if the lead/deal gets finalized.   PM,.


----------

